# National Amateur Field Trial...



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That's too bad Laura... too bad you can't switch your work trip. I would love to watch that. 

Ann


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a bummer!! Hopefully you can still catch something on Sat...


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Only two Goldens running, #14 Dash and #16 Jester. You can get updates at www.theretrievernews.com . 
Jim


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello folks,
The Amateur National was an incredible experience. I was the announcer for the event. It was a dawn til dusk job and then there was the travel. There was absolutely no way I had time to post.

Yes there were two golden females entered and it was a pleasure to watch them both (Dash and Jester). Of the two, Lanier Foggs girl named Dash went the farthest in the competition. Dash is a Bart daughter and half sib to my Amber so that really caught my attention.

The first series was a double mark with a brilliantly placed memory bird. Lots of dogs had a little trouble. When completed the dog then stepped over for the second series which was a land blind. They ran all 112 dogs on the first day and it seemed that everyone knew that it was a golden that was the one to beat. She drilled both marks and then "lined the blind." It was incredible. Unfortunately it was a 10 series event and eventually Dash found some trouble and was dropped (fifth series???).

I believe Jester went out after the third. Jester also is a nice dog and was a pleasure to watch. I believe someone posted a link to the retriever news. You should be able to see a photo or two of me doing my announcing chores in the blogs. Wished my dogs were there but only miles away.

A nice black dog from Wisconsin won the event NAFC Fourleafs Ice Breaker (Buster).


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I did get a chance to catch up with several other golden owners and that was a good time. Lynn Nelson (has a Canadian Field Champion) and Gale Mettebrink (Sp?) with his two beautiful dogs.

Gotta go... its time to train Pebbles, Teddy, and Amber. 

Unfortunately it does not look like Daisy is long for this world. I hope to get her out and shoot her some fliers before she passes over.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Daisy, Randy, I am sure she is going to love those fliers!

Thanks for sharing about Dash, love hearing about those Bart kids!


----------

